# £200 Reward for missing cat - Brixton area



## Laura Fawzia (Sep 18, 2015)

Cat missing 11/9/2015

BRIXTON / STOCKWELL

07584 0414 82


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2015)

*moved to the Noticeboard forum


----------



## Manter (Sep 18, 2015)

Hope you find him/her!


----------



## Manter (Sep 18, 2015)

Incidentally, there are quite a few garages and so on behind the flats on Brixton road, and sheds etc on the allotments, so you may need to do a door to door leaflet drop asking people to check


----------



## Laura Fawzia (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks, thats what I'm doing today, just getting sme flyers done with her photo. Cheers guys sorry for wrong forum, noew user. Xx


----------



## Laura Fawzia (Sep 18, 2015)

*new


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2015)

Could you give a bit more of an idea as to the rough location of where the cat was last seen?


----------



## sim667 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi laura.... its Sim (yes as in actual Sim from Redhill/Reigate). 

I hope you find your cat. There's a lot of brixton types here so its probably a good call to post the missing post here.


----------



## Laura Fawzia (Sep 18, 2015)

Safe Sim, thanks Ed.... THIS CAT HAS NOW BEEN FOUND!! Thank you so much to all who shared, and re-shared, and cared_._The world is beautiful!


----------



## sim667 (Sep 18, 2015)

Laura Fawzia said:


> Safe Sim, thanks Ed.... THIS CAT HAS NOW BEEN FOUND!! Thank you so much to all who shared, and re-shared, and cared_._The world is beautiful!



Good to hear..... stick around, I think you'll like the politics forums


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 18, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Good to hear..... stick around, I think you'll like the politics forums



...and post more cat pictures

glad kitty is home


----------

